# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Վինդսերֆինգը Հայաստանում

## Նավաստի

Ողջույն !!!

Բոլորն են երևի թե լսել այս սպորտաձև մասին: Շատերը նույնիսկ կցանակյին զբաղվել վինսերֆինգով: Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ Հայաստանում:

Առաջարկում եմ բոլոր հետաքրքրվողներին միավորվել այս մատհաղացման շուրջ

----------


## Amaru

Բարև  :Smile:   Բայց մի՞թե Հայաստանում կան դրա համար բավարար պայմաններ  :Smile:

----------


## Նավաստի

Հայաստանում կան ոչ միայն բավարար պայմաններ, այլ  կասեմ ավելին, կան շատ բարենպաստ պայմաններ (ստաբիլ քամու ժամանակ մեծ ալիքների բացակայություն), ինչը կարող է նպաստել՝ Վինդսերֆինգի արագ  յուրացմանը:

----------


## Amaru

բայց մեծ ալիքներով ավելի կայֆ ա  :Smile:  իսկ Դուք ինքներդ զբաղվու՞մ եք էտ սպորտով  :Smile:

----------


## Նավաստի

> բայց մեծ ալիքներով ավելի կայֆ ա  իսկ Դուք ինքներդ զբաղվու՞մ եք էտ սպորտով


Այո, զբաղվում եմ:

Ինձ թվում է, որ սխալ է ասել, թե մեծ ալիքների վրա ավելի կայֆ ա կամ էլ հակառակը:

Մեծ ալիքների վրա քշելը ամբողջովին ուրիշ դիսցիպլինա է կոչվում է "Ֆրիսթայլ" ու մրցումներն ել անցկացվում են ըստ մարզիկի հնարքներ կատարելու վարպետության աստիճանի:

Հայաստանի պայմաններում մենք կարող ենք սովորել այն ամենը ինչ անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ ֆրիստայլ տեխնիկաի անցնելուց առաջ: Վստահ կանգնել տախտակի վրա, զգալ մարմնի և առագաստի համագործակցությունը, մասնակցել մրցումների արագության կամ հեռավորության վրա...

Ամեն դեպքում հարցերին սիրով կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Իսկ հայերենով այս սպորտի ավելի գեղեցիկ անվանում չկա՞: Դժվարանում եմ կարդալ  :Blush:

----------


## Amaru

դե դա իմ կիսասիրողական կարծիքն ա))) այսինքն էտ ավելի ա դուր գալիս....
հարցեր ունենամ՝ կասեմ)))

----------


## Նորմարդ

Վարդան ջան գիտես արի ի՞նչ անենք, հենց եղանակները տաքանան, դու ինձ հրավիում ես Վկինդսերֆինգ քշելու ես այդքան էլ սկսնակ չեմ Պոլիտեխի ճամբարում տախտակկի վրա կանգնել սովորել եմ, հավասարակշռությունս պահում եմ:
Պարբերաբար տեղեկացրու գակիք միջոցառումների մասին, բայց մենակ տաքերը ընգնելուց հետո թե չե հիմա Սևանի անունը տալիս եմ մարմինս դող ա ընկնում  :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ասեմ , որ վինդսերֆինգը մի 40 տարվա պատմություն ունի Հայաստանում , անձամբ ճանաչում եմ պիոներներին :

----------


## Նավաստի

Ու՞մ գիտես պիներներից:

Ինքտ քշում ես՞:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ու՞մ գիտես պիներներից:
> 
> Ինքտ քշում ես՞:


Չէ , չեմ քշում , իսկ պիոներներից էին հայրս ու նրա ընկերները : :Smile:

----------


## Նավաստի

Անունները կասես՞  :Smile: 

Ես մեծերից ծատերին եմ ճանաչում:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Անունները կասես՞ 
> 
> Ես մեծերից ծատերին եմ ճանաչում:


Աբգար` հայրս , նրա ընկերներից Կայծ , Արմեն ` Ջոն մականունով , էլի կային , բայց չեմ հիշում :

----------


## Նավաստի

Իհարկե...

Երկուսին էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ: Կայծ քեռուն բոլորըն էլ երևի թե գիտեն, իր հայտնի Կայծամառանը:

Իսկ Ջոնը այս ամառվա մրցումների ժամանակ մեր առագաստանավի վրա էր դատավոր:  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Իսկ Ջոնը այս ամառվա մրցումների ժամանակ մեր առագաստանավի վրա էր դատավոր:


Համոզված եմ , արդար ա դատել  :Ok:

----------

